# 300 years of music in 7 minutes. Funny!



## Leon (Aug 28, 2013)

Here's a short history of classical music in gipsy jazz variations. Enjoy!


----------



## JCarmel (Feb 3, 2013)

Yes, that's fun! Though if Dvorak's 'New World' sounded quite so plonkity-plonk as that rendition, he'd have thrown himself in front of a train rather than just watching them!


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

That was pretty cool.


----------



## Leon (Aug 28, 2013)

Well, I think all of these composers would finish under the train after seeing this video


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

which one are you? nice artwork behind the sofa. The Mozart sounds like Django Reinhardt


----------



## Leon (Aug 28, 2013)

deggial said:


> which one are you? nice artwork behind the sofa. The Mozart sounds like Django Reinhardt


I'm the right one, primarily not the guitar player, so the video is just a joke


----------



## mchriste (Aug 16, 2013)

Cool stuff and some great guitar playing!

The thread title also reminds me of the old 1953 Disney cartoon about music called "Toot, Whistle, Plunk and Boom":


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Very funny. Well done


----------



## Leon (Aug 28, 2013)

I think this video also belongs here.. that guy is awesome


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Why would one skip Haydn? Ah, they could've done a better job.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Yes, it did make me laugh, especially that jazzy Wagner, Latino-flare Tchaikovsky and Rachmaninoff. :lol:


----------



## Leon (Aug 28, 2013)

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Why would one skip Haydn? Ah, they could've done a better job.


Yeah I know, but we didn't have time for rehearsing a joke


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Leon said:


> Yeah I know, but we didn't have time for rehearsing a joke


Well, you don't always have to do Haydn's 'most famous' numbers - what about a guitar version of the Farewell symphony, first movement? That would be pretty interesting. There's a YouTube performance with 4 guitarists, for example.


----------

